# Upcoming elections



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope no one takes this the wrong way, but with so much election coverage and the way things are being covered I feel compelled to to post a reminder. 

It was not very long ago that we were spared the confiscatory cigar taxes due to the power of the veto. Now I don't want to presume to tell anyone who to vote for but we do need to remember which one's tried to pass it and from which part of the political spectrum they belong to. 

It looks like many, if not all, of them will still be in office and if someone of like mindedness occupies the whitehouse it will come up again and in all likelihood become law. The thing that is just as scary to me is that same attitude will be applied to many other areas of our lives as well.

Again all I want to do with this post is give us all something to remember and think about come election time. :u


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are encouraging people to vote Republican...I am not only on your side, but a lot of people here at CS are too...in other words Vote Republican!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Those who continue to support and keep in place laws that make it illegal for me to purchase cigars from a country 90 miles off the southern tip of Florida influence my vote as well.

I would encourage people to educate themselves and vote their conscious. I have voted for 20 years now but would never consider registering as a member of either of the big two. Each have become a utter disgrace in my opinion.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I will pass over the 2 fake parties and vote Libertarian, thank you.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> I will pass over the 2 fake parties and vote Libertarian, thank you.


I always wonder...not to sound like a smarta$$....do those who vote for other than the major two parties feel like they are wasting their vote? I can't bring myself to vote for any other parties because of this. Of course the popular vote doesn't always pick the president


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

lightning9191 said:


> I always wonder...not to sound like a smarta$$....do those who vote for other than the major two parties feel like they are wasting their vote? I can't bring myself to vote for any other parties because of this. Of course the popular vote doesn't always pick the president


Not at all, in fact I see the total opposite. I think that voting FOR the 2 major parties is wasting your vote. :2

You can flip a coin 10,000 times and you will never get anything other than heads or tails.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> Not at all, in fact I see the total opposite. I think that voting FOR the 2 major parties is wasting your vote. :2
> 
> :tpd: All that the two parties do is pander to their audience. I am getting tired of their antics.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> :tpd: All that the two parties do is pander to their audience. I am getting tired of their antics.


Wouldn't it be nice, if someday, they remembered that their audience was the American population? :BS


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

jbock said:


> Wouldn't it be nice, if someday, they remembered that their audience was the American population? :BS


Wouldn't it be nice if their views aligned with the constitution and the declaration of Independence?


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if their views aligned with the constitution and the declaration of Independence?


Now that would be something....I can only imagine what it would be like.....


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

As far as Tobacco and personal freedom went...Ron Paul was your man.

Its a shame more people didnt know more about him earlier on...Google Ron Paul! :tu


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

lightning9191 said:


> Now that would be something....I can only imagine what it would be like.....


It would be nice...Freedom...limited taxes...limited government..you could own land..etc...


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Come November a Republican or Democrat will win the election for President. That's a fact. Vote for a third party if you will, but if you want to save on taxes and protect your vice, there is only one choice. It is really that simple.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I wish Ron Paul was a little more "Media Friendly" otherwise he would be a serious threat. That being said, I feel the media needs to stop ignoring the third parties.

Anyone else voting for "Walter"


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

tym2relax said:


> Come November a Republican or Democrat will win the election for President. That's a fact. Vote for a third party if you will, but if you want to save on taxes and protect your vice, there is only one choice. It is really that simple.


All three candidates want to raise taxes.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> I wish Ron Paul was a little more "Media Friendly" otherwise he would be a serious threat. That being said, I feel the media needs to stop ignoring the third parties.
> 
> Anyone else voting for "Walter"


Ron Paul was very media friendly. He didnt take a penny from special interest groups which include abc, nbc, ny times, etc. because he didnt want to be "owned" by anyone if he got into office.

When the media knows they wont own you, why should they give you exposure?? Theyre the biggest campaign boosters out there!


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

houdini said:


> Ron Paul was very media friendly. He didnt take a penny from special interest groups which include abc, nbc, ny times, etc. because he didnt want to be "owned" by anyone if he got into office.
> 
> When the media knows they wont own you, why should they give you exposure?? Theyre the biggest campaign boosters out there!


There has bee a lot of Ron Paul discussion in this thread. I'm all for voting for a Libertarian candidate, unfortunately Ron Paul really is not a Libertarian in that he carries some the trappings of his previous party. Same thing with Bob Barr, who I understand is now looking to run as a Libertarian.

It is a start however. It needs to start somewhere. The only vote thrown away is the one not cast.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Ron Paul is a Republican.

Google: Ron Paul


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

houdini said:


> Ron Paul is a Republican.
> 
> Google: Ron Paul


Well, says him but he's really not that either. That was my point,he ran as a Republican with a Libertarian spin. The majority of his base is Libertarian and Republicans that are on the fence.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Voting is a waste of my time. I think its bullsh1t. I mean really, all anyone does is pick the lesser of 3 evils (we all know nader isnt goin anywhere.) And besides that, no one is focused on whats important to me. I dont get healthcare or dental care from my job, and yet, i dont make enough money to pay for them on my own. 

They talk alot about this stuff, but then once they get elected, they're to busy sucking everyones c-ck to do any real work.

F-ck i hate getting all political


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Voting is a waste of my time. I think its bullsh1t. I mean really, all anyone does is pick the lesser of 3 evils (we all know nader isnt goin anywhere.) And besides that, no one is focused on whats important to me. I dont get healthcare or dental care from my job, and yet, i dont make enough money to pay for them on my own.
> 
> They talk alot about this stuff, but then once they get elected, they're to busy sucking everyones c-ck to do any real work.
> 
> F-ck i hate getting all political


Please do not take this personally...If your job does not provide healthcare benefits get a job that does and if your job does not pay you well get another job. It is not the governments' responsibility to provide healthcare. Government healthcare would not work look at social security. You mention you feelings toward the government" 
They talk a lot about this stuff, but then once they get elected, they're to busy sucking everyone's c-ck to do any real work." but you would want them to manage healthcare? Take personal responsibility for your own life and do not depend on the government...after all this is the land of opportunity.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I enjoy a cigar as much as the next guy, but a candidate's position on tobacco is not high on the list of factors which will decide my vote.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I enjoy a cigar as much as the next guy, but a candidate's position on tobacco is not on the list of factors which will decide my vote.


:tpd:

And regardless of your political leanings, it is important that everyone get out and vote. It's amazing that we have this privilege and so many choose to pass it up.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> All three candidates want to raise taxes.


Pretty soon there will only be two candidates and only the Dems promise a raise of taxes to fund 'investments' aka government giveaways.

I don't see how anyone could argue that there will be not be more taxes if Obama wins.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tym2relax said:


> Pretty soon there will only be two candidates and only the Dems promise a raise of taxes to fund 'investments' aka government giveaways.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could argue that there will be not be more taxes if Obama wins.


Yep, whereas in the extremely unlikely case that the Republicans recover their majorities in congress, we can count on another round of tax cuts for the wealthy, funded by running up the deficit.


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

I get a kick out of folks who demonize 'wealthy' Americans. It's important to recognize that the terrible wealthy are paying the lions share of taxes in this country. The top one percent are paying more than 30% of all taxes. We need more wealthy Americans. 

I want to be wealthy and I want my neighbors and friends to be wealthy. What a wonderful country where that is even a possibility!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Corona Gigante said:


> Yep, whereas in the extremely unlikely case that the Republicans recover their majorities in congress, we can count on another round of tax cuts for the wealthy, funded by running up the deficit.


You do realize that the "Wealthy" pay the majority (as a percentage) of the taxes in this nation. Since when should the individual citizen take responsibility for the deficit? That was caused by irresponsible politicians...The last thing we should do is increase taxes to so they can misuse more of our money.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

tym2relax said:


> I get a kick out of folks who demonize 'wealthy' Americans. It's important to recognize that the terrible wealthy are paying the lions share of taxes in this country. The top one percent are paying more than 30% of all taxes. We need more wealthy Americans.
> 
> I want to be wealthy and I want my neighbors and friends to be wealthy. What a wonderful country where that is even a possibility!


:tpd:


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> Please do not take this personally...If your job does not provide healthcare benefits get a job that does and if your job does not pay you well get another job. It is not the governments' responsibility to provide healthcare. Government healthcare would not work look at social security. You mention you feelings toward the government"
> They talk a lot about this stuff, but then once they get elected, they're to busy sucking everyone's c-ck to do any real work." but you would want them to manage healthcare? Take personal responsibility for your own life and do not depend on the government...after all this is the land of opportunity.


:tpd: It seems as time goes on, people have less responsibility for themselves and want to depend on the government. And we know how efficient the government is.....:hn


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I enjoy a cigar as much as the next guy, but a candidate's position on tobacco is not high on the list of factors which will decide my vote.


Well said.



pnoon said:


> And regardless of your political leanings, it is important that everyone get out and vote. It's amazing that we have this privilege and so many choose to pass it up.


Peter is absolutely correct. Me... I'm a *one issue* voter...

The issue that makes me choose?

I will vote for whichever candidate I feel will do the *best job*; regardless of party affiliation.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> I will vote for whichever candidate I feel will do the *best job*; regardless of party affiliation.


Can't say I disagree with you, but therein lies the problem. Who really know who will do the best job. Most of them say things they won't really do. 
Let's look at what's happening to our city and our state for example. To think we cover both parties.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I enjoy a cigar as much as the next guy, but a candidate's position on tobacco is not high on the list of factors which will decide my vote.


Well said!!!!


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I enjoy a cigar as much as the next guy, but a candidate's position on tobacco is not high on the list of factors which will decide my vote.


For me it is high on the list, because it is a good indicator of how they feel about other issues of personal freedom.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> Please do not take this personally...If your job does not provide healthcare benefits get a job that does and if your job does not pay you well get another job. It is not the governments' responsibility to provide healthcare. Government healthcare would not work look at social security. You mention you feelings toward the government"
> They talk a lot about this stuff, but then once they get elected, they're to busy sucking everyone's c-ck to do any real work." but you would want them to manage healthcare? Take personal responsibility for your own life and do not depend on the government...after all this is the land of opportunity.


Im sorry if you don't feel the way i do, and i apologize to anyone and everyone i offended.

Its not so easy for me to get a job, when they can hire somebody for cheaper (illegal mexican). Ok, so then you ask "why dont i move?" Well its not that easy. My gf has family here, she goes to college here, etc.

I dont want the government to provide healthcare, I just think it would be nice if they provided more options as far as healthcare goes. Im stuck in the middle. I make to much money to get free or "assisted" healthcare, but not enough pay for it outright.

And i believe i am right, when I say that they make a bunch of empty promises. Im sorry if i didnt say it in the right way. You always hear how they wanna lower taxes, and make america better, and blah blah blah. I understand it doesnt happen over night, but it doesnt seem like they make any effort either

Finally, i do take personal responsibility. I work very hard, 9-10 hours a day. I drive a 13 year old family car (accord). I dont live extravagantly. Im not asking for handouts, just a little "help."

Im sorry, if this sounds like bitching, and im not trying to start any arguments. Im merely trying to express my feelings in a thread that was put here for that purpose.

-Josh


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! This got more action than I was expecting, Thanks everyone for your responses and thoughts.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Bottom line - a very interesting race this year - will be good to see how it all turns out in November.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

borndead1 said:


> For me it is high on the list, because it is a good indicator of how they feel about other issues of personal freedom.


:tpd:


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

houdini said:


> As far as Tobacco and personal freedom went...Ron Paul was your man.
> 
> Its a shame more people didnt know more about him earlier on...Google Ron Paul! :tu


I could have voted for Ron Paul with the exception of his views on the war and foreign affairs. His claim that the troops in Iraq was unconstitutional is just plain wrong. The senate voted for authorization as per the constitution.

I can't remember at this time exact quotes by him, but during the debates he said some things that to me showed a lack of understanding of foreign affairs and Islamo-fascism.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

z3ro said:


> Im sorry if you don't feel the way i do, and i apologize to anyone and everyone i offended.
> 
> Its not so easy for me to get a job, when they can hire somebody for cheaper (illegal mexican). Ok, so then you ask "why dont i move?" Well its not that easy. My gf has family here, she goes to college here, etc.
> 
> ...


Josh, If the government does provide healthcare it will be sponsored by your tax dollars. Listen Josh, i respect your work ethic. And i have more faith in YOU to succeed than i do in our government helping you to succeed. You sound like a good guy PM me your addy and i will lift your spirits.


----------

